# Kenyan sand boa breeders



## cheryl40 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi all went to donny today especially to get a ksb but really really struggled to find many at all so now im looking for uk based breeders any help would be great have done the norm googled it, looked on so many forums, facebook pages and no luck :-(


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm hoping to breed mine next year. I have a, pair of het snows, plus a nice yellow striped female to be paired with a granite male.
You could also look up Paul Barham on here (paulsnakeman), he has one of, if not the, biggest collection of sand boas in the UK.


----------



## cheryl40 (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks for that let me know when you do as i have 2 normals already and would love some more unusual/different ones ive also managed to get my daughter into them so we are definitely interested


----------

